# Hangin up my spurs



## dwtrees

What, giving up. Don't do it, you will regret it later.


----------



## Varmintnv

Unfortunately, it goes that way at times. I spent over $500 in gas last winter and only killed 1 coyote. Ya just keep at it. Eventually you put together enuff knowledge to put fur down fairly regulary. But then again, some years you couldn't call a coyote if you had a spiral cut ham as a decoy!! Lol

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## JTKillough

I can't tell ya how many times I've said that.

Save yourself the heartache.

Don't sell a damned thing.


----------



## A10hunter

Yep, don't sell anything. I haven't been able to hunt predators in over a year, & last half dozen times out I didn't have a lick of luck. I don't have a bunch of good areas around me, but I wouldn't give it up unless I couldn't walk anymore. Hope your at peace with it if you really do walk away from it.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Short, I've only been hunting predators for about one year, I shot one coyote last Jan. and haven't shot a damn one since. It's not easy or everyone would be killing them by the hundreds. Take a break for a little bit...don't beat yourself up.


----------



## Rick Howard

Varmintnv said:


> But then again, some years you couldn't call a coyote if you had a spiral cut ham as a decoy!! Lol
> Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


You'd catch me for sure. I'm a sucker for ham.

Short, it sounds like we can't talk ya out of it. Hope all is well and you find some motivation to try again after a break.


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

i aint killed one in the 3 years or so that i have been trying

ya it costs me some money,which like most folks i dont have a lot of

but i wont ever give it up

i just like being at one with mother nature,plus being out there helps me stay sane

but each of use must do what we must do


----------



## kiyote

bummer ,but I guess ya gota do what ya gota do. hope ya get more satisfaction from yer next "hobby."if everbody felt that way , there'd be more dogs fer me.

FOR ME IT'S NOT A HOBBY IT'S AN ADDICTION, couldn't quit if I wanted to.

oh, just cuzz yer given it up don't mean ya can't pop in from time to time.


----------



## dwtrees

Thats good to hear, keep being a "pain in the but".


----------



## fr3db3ar

Glad to hear you still want to be a PITA ") Good luck with the bucket list.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## prairiewolf

Glad to hear you wont be leaving the forum. And as for lugging a predator rifle around if you go with someone, any rifle or shotgun will do. I would keep one hand call and if you ever want to go predator hunting you can use what ever gun you want. Hell, you might be on one of your bucket list hunts and have a chance to call something of a lifetime !!!

I can understand not wanting to have specific things for predator hunting and spending time on it. But remember you dont need all the gadgets that are advertised for it, all you need is a call and weapon of some sort. I started out with a 22 mag and a hand call over 40 yrs ago and had probably more fun with that setup than I do now !!!


----------



## youngdon

Because I care about you Ed, please feel free to send me all your other predator hunting items. I'Ve got your back when it comes to having fun.

Short, do what you gotta do. They are your goals !


----------



## JTKillough

I guess I don't understand why you would stop hunting one type of game versus another. They both require the same equipment. A means of take and a little know-how. Hunting predators or big game isn't all that expensive. I do both and I don't plan to stop any time soon. You make it what it is. The cost of your hunt is totally up to you. Hunting for me isn't about cost or savings, nor success. It's about doing what I love, and being with those that I care about, and seeing what others may never get to see, and being on par with nature, and that primeval drive to venture into the unknown or walk where no man has ever been. In my mind, it's do-able. Remember, money isn't everything. Most times, I wish it were never invented. Then we could really get down to hunting. No, I don't plan to ever stopping hunting. My best hope is to drop dead while looking at the billie, bull or buck of a lifetime through a rifle scope, and never get that trigger squeezed. Could anyone beat that?


----------



## sneakygroundbuzzard

JT, im like you on that

i dont hunt for killing,i hunt because i love being at one with nature and out in it with the ones closest to me

other than me buying more guns,not that i need them for hunting just love my guns

the only real cost i have had for the last several years has been tags and gas

lets face it,we all are going to buy gas anyhow,so why not use it to go hunting

i would die happy,if i died in the woods while hunting

i will never give up hunting

here in Mn we have a great variety of species to hunt,the only two i havent hunted here yet are bear and elk

moose will never happen in my state again. but it is on my bucket list for up in alaska


----------



## youngdon

Well said guys, however if I were to drop dead in the woods, I'd never hear the end of it. I'd get told I was being all willy-nilly !


----------



## Varmintnv

That's actually my preferred way to go!! I want to die while sitting in a rockpile calling coyotes!! If that doesn't happen, my wife has instructions to have me cremated and spread my ashes in my favorite honey hole spot!!

Life's too short not to hunt coyotes!


----------



## prairiewolf

Hell, I am glad you quit , your buying another call !! lol


----------



## okiegobblers

Reading this thread was very encouraging. All of your posts show that this foe we are pursuing is a formidable one. He is at the top of his game everyday. He is so crafty that many go through long dry spells before having success again. To be able to go into his environment and come out on top is a huge accomplishment. For all of you that shared your struggles to help Short feel better, I say thank you. It really helps to know that we all share a common thread in victory or defeat when going toe to toe with the wiley coyote.


----------



## azpredatorhunter

Short said:


> Can someone pull the knife from my back?


lol...


----------



## dwtrees

Ya but even Einstein can be out foxed now and then.


----------



## youngdon

The guy who says it is easy is a fool. But it is fun, and gets us out of doors. 
Sorry Short but I have to say this took longer than I thought. I only wish I had stock in a gunshop near you.


----------



## Rick Howard

It really is an addiction. When your not high on coyote hunting. Your thinking about getting higher on coyote hunting .

My wife says I have OCD.... Obsessive Coyote Disorder!


----------



## okiegobblers

itzDirty said:


> It really is an addiction. When your not high on coyote hunting. Your thinking about getting higher on coyote hunting .
> 
> My wife says I have OCD.... Obsessive Coyote Disorder!


That would make a good tshirt, lol.


----------



## kiyote

youngdon said:


> The guy who says it is easy is a fool. But it is fun, and gets us out of doors.
> Sorry Short but I have to say this took longer than I thought. I only wish I had stock in a gunshop near you.


if it was easy ,it wouldn't be worth doing. but even an einstien coyote should be dumber then an average human.

I knew you couldn't give it up , short


----------



## prairiewolf

That average human had better study before he takes the test !


----------



## Rick Howard

prairiewolf said:


> That average human had better study before he takes the test !


Yes!


----------



## fr3db3ar

itzDirty said:


> My wife says I have OCD.... Obsessive Coyote Disorder!


I think I'm going to have a hoodie made.

Sent from somewhere in the time space continuum


----------



## knapper

I do it because I love to hunt and it presents a chanllange. It gives me more time to hunt and helps be a better hunter. My first love is hunting for black bear and everything else comes after that.


----------



## rhammer

I've found that when the calling gets tough, I quit calling and just sit quietly. Honestly, I shoot more coyotes by not calling, just let them do thier normal thing. I feel like if they are educated to calls, they still get hungry though! It's also much more peaceful to not hear jackrabbit in distress all the time. try it sometime.


----------



## kiyote

prairiewolf said:


> That average human had better study before he takes the test !


why's that? if you fail you get to retake it over an over ,till you get it right.


----------



## prairiewolf

kiyote said:


> why's that? if you fail you get to retake it over an over ,till you get it right.


and the test will get harder everytime, if going after that einstein coyote. remember they keep learning also, lol


----------



## youngdon

kiyote said:


> if it was easy ,it wouldn't be worth doing. but even an einstien coyote should be dumber then an average human.


I disagree. They see better than you, they hear better than you, their olfactory sense is better than yours. They know the terrain better than you. They know the prey. You can add and subtract and know how to find a walmart. Smart to a coyote is not the same as to us. You can learn to outsmart them but you had better study hard.


----------



## kiyote

I understand what your saying and don't disagree . BUT better sense of hearing, sight and smell does not make a high IQ. everybody wishes to attribute more intelligence to animals then they have. they are driven by need to feed to survive. one need only learn their patterns to figure way to outsmart them. not saying it is easy, just saying it can be done.

all my life I've heard people talking about how smart elk are also. truth is,they are just a stupid herd animal.same as with anything you hunt, learn there ways and you will succeed


----------



## Rick Howard

Any animal that can exercise logic is at least as smart as half the human population.

OCD Obsessive Coyote Disorder is official "Red Hat Slogan" coined by management (the wife) lol. <--- this indicates a joke. But if your going to sell them... I want half the proceeds! <--- this indicates send me money


----------



## youngdon

IQ don't mean crap. I have a very high IQ and my wife tells me I'm wrong all the time.


----------



## kiyote

lol.


----------



## JTKillough

I've seen coyotes do some amazing things over the years. Coyotes have an uncanny ability to put obstacles between a shooter and themselves, and can do this in a relatively speedy fashion. They are also the sneakiest bastards I know and can pop up, unexpectedly from under foot. Creepy. They can work together to confuse a shooter into not knowing for sure which is which and who's who. A well educated pack can turn an acre of sage brush into a blur of fur and twig. Now, I don't think any animal has the ability to think logically, or decipher the complex scenarios that the human mind can contend with. In my opinion, animals are driven by a survival instinct that far outweighs that of human nature. You could see this in that buck that hugs the tree line on the opposite side of the food plot or even that fox, setting along the highway until he see's a clearing in the traffic to make his run. Just survival instinct, and knowing which route is safer. A called and shot at coyote is going to be tougher to call. Wiser to the fact that those sounds that he heard could mean trouble. If it happened on more than one occasion, that coyote will associate distress calls with trouble, and that is an educated coyote. A paranoid! Hard to call? Yes. Can it be done? Sure, why not give it a try. But you are going to have to work at it. Plan it and execute it perfectly or you'll have no pelt. It takes footwork, serious calling and flawless shooting. Basic woodsmanship.


----------



## Rick Howard

I was exaggerating for humor. I do not think that every coyote posses the ability to analyze a scenario. But it is proven that canines can exercise logic through deduction... In turn making them smarter than half the human population.


----------



## dwtrees

I know my dog is smarter then some people I have met and she is just a 2 year old red healer.


----------



## kiyote

granted there are some dumb people out there. one need only look to obamas being elected, TWICE, for proof


----------



## dwtrees

kiyote said:


> granted there are some dumb people out there. one need only look to obamas being elected, TWICE, for proof


So true..


----------

